# emails im Outlook löschen ohne öffnen?



## shastra (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, Leutz,
weiß jemand von Euch, wie man im Outlook Express erhaltene e-mails löschen kann, ohne sie zuvor durch Anklicken öffnen zu müssen?(Geht ja leider automatisch) Ich erhielt spam, die mit Viren verseucht war und will das künftig vermeiden. Vielleicht gibt es ja ein tool o.ä., um die mails zuvor direkt auf dem Server zu löschen, bevor ich sie abhole?


----------



## Erpel (24. Oktober 2003)

Du könntest die Vorschau deaktivieren.


----------



## shastra (29. Oktober 2003)

Danke agent-p,
habe dies unter "Extras" erstmal so gemacht wie vorgeschlagen und werde abwarten, ob die mails sich gfs. löschen lassen, ohne sie zuvor öffnen zu müssen...ansonsten gerne weitere Vorschläge;-)


----------



## zeromancer (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Agent-p _
> *Du könntest die Vorschau deaktivieren. *



...und auf das kleine "X" in der toolbar klicken


----------



## danube (29. Oktober 2003)

Ich kann dir Spamihilator (http://www.spamihilator.com/index2.php?lang=de) empfehlen! Ich benutze dieses Tool jetzt schon eine Weile und bin echt begeistert. Kommt wirklich selten vor dass noch eine Spam Mail in meinem Postfach landet. Filtert bei mir pro Tag so 40 Spam Mails aus 

Es wird aber lokal gelöscht weil du auch zb versehentlich als Spam eingestufte Mails wieder herstellen kannst!


----------



## anobieeins (7. November 2003)

*Outlook nur Betreff saugen*

schau dir mal die PC-GO 11/03 an da steht glaube ich drin was Du suchst. Habe es auch nur beim durchblettern gesehen.

grüße
michael


----------



## Georg Melher (11. November 2003)

Ist aber alles nicht das, was er eigentlich wollte. 
Zum Löschen ohne zu öffnen, reicht tatsächlich das Deaktivieren des Vorschaufensters.


----------

